# Google Apps



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

http://www.google.com/a/help/intl/en/business/index.html

Isn't it great when something works as hyped?

We just changed everything to Google Apps.
Office, field, sales, even home at night can work out of the same
documents, e-mail, calendar(that calendar is amazing).

These Go to my PC, CITRIX type solutions look so 2006!

By the way,
everything is free!


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for that site. Will improve communication between scheduler and workers and getting info and drawings from estimators to installers.

Plus now installers can view calendar to get their scheduling tackled rather than phone calls at late night trying to beg to get to work tomorrow.

I love Google.

P.S. Forgive me for being so ignorant but what is CITRIX?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Google Apps and Google Docs are great, but...........It is just one step closer to us being plugged in to a central system that tells us how, when and where to live.

Google is an "arm of the Government", and I do not mean Washington, I mean the real Governing entities. Data compilation is their goal.

Nothing we can do but we need not make it any easier for them.

Oooh. Sorry! I meant to leave my Soapbox at home!


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Google Apps and Google Docs are great, but...........It is just one step closer to us being plugged in to a central system that tells us how, when and where to live.


I've noticed a lot of things like this in your posts.. Do you listen to Off The Hook every week too?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think Google is trying to govern at all.
They are a business entity, so they may be trying to capitalize.

Do you abandon Microsoft products as well because they have cultivated a better market?

Do you use an electric car too? as not to be bound by the power of oil the U.S. government holds over our heads.

Mind as well move to Canada, (or better yet Austrailia) and escape the grips of our almighty governing systems.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

> P.S. Forgive me for being so ignorant but what is CITRIX?


One of the companies that provide "Go to my PC" type solutions.
You, or someone can access your desktop from anywhere.


----------



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't think Google is trying to govern. The more likely problem is that they will share their info with the government, either voluntarily or not.

Google is pretty awesome about this stuff and they do things like come right out with tools for programmers (APIs) so you can write a program that interfaces with their system.

Do you use this stuff on a smart phone/pda? If so, which one and how is it?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

BuildingHomes said:


> I've noticed a lot of things like this in your posts.. Do you listen to Off The Hook every week too?



Never heard of it...enlighten me!

as for all the nay-sayers......We ARE in the age of enlightenment. There will be disclosure of the facts concerning the "untruths" that we have so readily accepted as the TRUTH!

Sit back. Watch. And become, like the rest of the World, numb and desensitized to it all. 

WATCH!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

edit


----------



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

highjacked?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd say so...

Let's try to stick to the topic.

George, how is that working out so far? Any big bumps yet?


----------



## True North (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd be interested in how it's working for you as well...


----------



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

I've used Google Apps and Docs for quite a few years. The biggest advantage is that stuff can be shared between members in a group. You can view the online calendars of other members on your team and share and edit documents and you can view the revisions that have been made. If you work in a collaborative work environment then this is useful. This is all part of web 2.0 where the main aspect is networking and sharing. I still find that for power users of word documents, spreadsheets, and spresentations... an office suite such as microsoft office or openoffice is the way to go. Just my opinion.

For those looking for only an online calendar then http://30boxes.com/ is also worth considering.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Still new using it.
Google docs is more than enough for proposals (universities run on Google docs)
Amazing e-mail so far, accessible by the office and from anywhere.
The shareable calendar has been great.
Networking? who needs that?
You have internet, you have everything at your fingertips.

Any bumps?
We had to hire someone to help us convert.
We are still learning it.


----------



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.zoho.com/
Haven't used this but heard from quite a few sites that their productivity software beats Google. I guess that's for the users to decide though. They seem to have a nice offering though, might have some potential. Worth taking a look at.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Ask your kids what they are using in school! I teach in an elementary school (hubby is the painter) and we use Google apps. Our 5th and 6th grade students use it every day to publish and share their work. The teachers love it to communicate with students, everyone can access it from home. We use all Macs at school, most kids have PCs at home and there is no problem using both operating systems with these server based apps.


----------



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.thinkfree.com/common/main.tfo is another free online microsoft office alternative.

during my time spent in college, http://www.openoffice.org/index.html has revealed itself to be the most popular desktop alternative to microsoft office among the crowds there. it's open source and free.


----------



## ukcontractor (Mar 20, 2008)

StairJunkie said:


> Haven't used this but heard from quite a few sites that their productivity software beats Google. I guess that's for the users to decide though. They seem to have a nice offering though, might have some potential. Worth taking a look at.


I've just had a look at zoho and I would say at first glance it's probably better than google docs. The home page is suspiciously like google's, I wonder if there is a tie in somewhere. Of course as a google junkie I do feel like guilty cheating with another program.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Also, watching where Google is going 
with all the internet accessibillity issues, 
free Google Apps, superior mobile solutions coming up,
even the Android project...

Google is good, or (God)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

George Z said:


> Also, watching where Google is going
> with all the internet accessibillity issues,
> free Google Apps, superior mobile solutions coming up,
> even the Android project...
> ...





This is the entirety of the point I made earlier!!!!






MALCO.New.York said:


> Google Apps and Google Docs are great, but...........It is just one step closer to us being plugged in to a central system that tells us how, when and where to live.
> 
> Google is an "arm of the Government", and I do not mean Washington, I mean the real Governing entities. Data compilation is their goal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agolk2 (Mar 24, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Google Apps and Google Docs are great, but...........It is just one step closer to us being plugged in to a central system that tells us how, when and where to live.
> 
> Google is an "arm of the Government", and I do not mean Washington, I mean the real Governing entities. Data compilation is their goal.
> 
> ...


If I were you, I'd take a look at how google runs their company. Free thinking is encouraged and they run a very open and fun environment. Compare that to government employees. I would re-evaluate your statement after you look into the company more.

A G


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Agolk2 said:


> If I were you, I'd take a look at how google runs their company. Free thinking is encouraged and they run a very open and fun environment. Compare that to government employees. I would re-evaluate your statement after you look into the company more.
> 
> A G


It has not a thing to do with "how they run the Company" internally...........


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I think we're getting a bit off topic here.

Let's try to keep on track here.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Agolk2 said:


> If I were you, I'd take a look at how google runs their company. Free thinking is encouraged and they run a very open and fun environment. Compare that to government employees. I would re-evaluate your statement after you look into the company more.
> 
> A G


 
A while ago it was revealed that google had been compiling records on all surfing by people who had taken some google toolbar - without telling them. Then they rolled out a "view my surfing history" type of service and said "surprise! we've been tracking your every move for two years without telling you! Isn't that great?"

I would never trust such a company with my business information.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

And that is what Google does with EVERYTHING you do!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

bob_cntrctr said:


> we've been tracking your every move for two years without telling you! Isn't that great?"





MALCO.New.York said:


> And that is what Google does with EVERYTHING you do!


SWEET! Some time last summer I stumbled across a site that featured nude college girls playing volleyball in the snow. For the life of me, I can't find it again. Do you think if I contacted them they could tell me where I was, and help me find my way back there? :clap:

TIA


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

If you do ,let me know. :w00t:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes!!!! Nude collegiates playing Volleyball in the snow.....Makes my wee-wee wiggle!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> SWEET! Some time last summer I stumbled across a site that featured nude college girls playing volleyball in the snow. For the life of me, I can't find it again. Do you think if I contacted them they could tell me where I was, and help me find my way back there? :clap:
> 
> TIA


I had to close that one down. Something about workers' comp insurance for the models and frost bite.

I have a new site you might like. Its Fully Dressed Snow Bunnies Playing Volley Ball on the Beach.com.

Its not doing as well as the old site. I can't quite figure what the problem is, though. I think its the college girls, but I'm not sure....


----------



## polar8989 (Mar 29, 2008)

Personally, I use almost all the google apps on a daily basis. Especially Maps.


----------



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

Google Docs is going to be offering an offline version so you won't always need to be connected to the internet to work on something.

Those interested can read about it here: http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2008/03/bringing-cloud-with-you.html

It's basically a browser extension (Google Gears) which you can download here: http://gears.google.com/


----------



## Alta (Apr 3, 2008)

I just published this site with google apps.


----------



## SquirrelNmoose (Jan 12, 2008)

I like Google Apps, but one thing it's missing is a task list. With all the collaboration I want to be able to create and assign tasks. I think I'm going to try out Basecamp, see if it's a better fit.
http://www.37signals.com/


----------

